# Riding ability



## Eleanor2003 (5 February 2020)

I’m looking to buy a horse however I don’t know what level of riding to advertise myself as, could I have some opinions on what level i am?

-I am dressage rider who doesn’t jump

- I have been riding horses for 12 years ( I’m 16) however the majority of that was on riding school horses

- in terms of lateral work I can ride: shoulder fore, shoulder in, traverse, quarters in, leg yield and am teaching a horse (with the help of my instructor) half pass and walk pirouettes as well as counter canter

-although I’m getting fairly good at ‘trouble shooting’ when riding and knowing what to do then certain movements aren’t going well, I wouldn’t class myself as experienced.

- I am however a nervous rider so I feel that lowers my level as a rider

my instructor thinks I’m a competitive amateur/ intermediate but my mum thinks I’m a novice so I’m a bit divided and need some opinions!


----------



## gallopingby (5 February 2020)

Depends what sort of horse you want to buy and what you’re going to do. Theres usually a huge difference  between riding school horses and privately owned ones. If you want to compete in BD dressage you need a horse who’s up to the job. Your instructor, assuming they are qualified and compete or teach at a suitable level will probably have more experience than your mum. However if you’ve just been riding at the local riding school and done a few dressage movements then your mum is probably correct.


----------



## Ambers Echo (5 February 2020)

There is a world of difference between 'riding school good' and 'real world good'. I have been classified as 'experienced' in riding school terms for years but I am very definitely not a 'competitive amateur'.

But is so hard to describe the different levels of experience. I am still learning about the layers and layers and layers of skill above me! If you are a nervous rider and also young I'd be looking for a schoolmaster horse for your first one. You can obviously ride well enough to have fun and get  out competing on an established horse. But avoid anything described as quirky, sharp, green etc And don't take on a youngster. Your first horse should educate you, not the other way around ideally.


----------



## Eleanor2003 (5 February 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			There is a world of difference between 'riding school good' and 'real world good'. I have been classified as 'experienced' in riding school terms for years but I am very definitely not a 'competitive amateur'.

But is so hard to describe the different levels of experience. I am still learning about the layers and layers and layers of skill above me! If you are a nervous rider and also young I'd be looking for a schoolmaster horse for your first one. You can obviously ride well enough to have fun and get  out competing on an established horse. But avoid anything described as quirky, sharp, green etc And don't take on a youngster. Your first horse should educate you, not the other way around ideally.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what we were thinking but horses that we find that are school masters are not “novice” rides so that has taken us back to square one


----------



## Red-1 (5 February 2020)

It also depends on what situation you will be in when you get the horse.

If you are going to keep a horse on a yard with experienced staff, where they can ride the horse for you to keep him/her on the right track, with an indoor arena and plenty of support, then you could enjoy a much 'posher' horse than if you will be on a DIY yard, hacking alone or with inexperienced people, with no school or a spooky windswept hillside. 

I would try to think about what you want as opposed to how you classify yourself. As, in the first scenario I may say you are a keen amateur but in the second you are a novice. Either way you are novice at horse ownership as opposed to riding. So, just think what you do want and run it by your instructor.


----------



## SpringArising (5 February 2020)

It's impossible to say without seeing you ride. I've had people describe themselves as good, competent riders and when they come to try horses they can't even sit to the beat of a trot...


----------



## JFTDWS (5 February 2020)

Always underplay your skillset.  It's far better to surprise people positively than negatively   You're also still young and inexperienced in the real world of horses - actually, the latter is true for virtually everyone with horses.  You should look for a nice, sensible, novice-friendly, forgiving horse - and that doesn't necessarily mean a beach donkey, but something kind with a few miles on the clock.  

I always advise people to buy a horse they can cope with on their worst day - a bleak, windy day in midwinter, a fit, bouncy horse and a rider who's having a rubbish week and has a bit of a cold - if you think you can cope with the horse then, you can definitely have a great time on it on a lovely summer day when you're all feeling terrific.  The other way round... not so much


----------



## abbijay (6 February 2020)

gallopingby said:



			If you want to compete in BD dressage you need a horse who’s up to the job.
		
Click to expand...

I have to disagree with this. For your first horse it needs to be a nice person far more than it needs to be "up to the job". It's all well and good getting something that will pull out a decent Novice test with lovely floaty paces but if it may flip out in the warm up and spook at the slightest thing in your first MyQuest Intro you'll soon be put off. 
OP, you remind me of me: nervous and competent riding school rider but a real novice in the outside world. I got a brilliant "happy hacker" who would go in the school (but didn't do fancy dressage), would pop a fence (but was never going to go round badminton) and would hack alone and in company in the heaviest of traffic. He was a superstar I could take anywhere and gave me the self belief that "I could". I ended up with a great instructor and we got to the stage where I had a Clydesdale that was working Medium and was beginning his changes before he went lame, he certainly wasn't bought with that in mind! 
I totally agree with JFTD - I could deal with Alfie's bad days on my bad days which meant we had the most incredible times on our best days.


----------



## gallopingby (6 February 2020)

abbijay said:



			I have to disagree with this. For your first horse it needs to be a nice person far more than it needs to be "up to the job". It's all well and good getting something that will pull out a decent Novice test with lovely floaty paces but if it may flip out in the warm up and spook at the slightest thing in your first MyQuest Intro you'll soon be put off.
OP, you remind me of me: nervous and competent riding school rider but a real novice in the outside world. I got a brilliant "happy hacker" who would go in the school (but didn't do fancy dressage), would pop a fence (but was never going to go round badminton) and would hack alone and in company in the heaviest of traffic. He was a superstar I could take anywhere and gave me the self belief that "I could". I ended up with a great instructor and we got to the stage where I had a Clydesdale that was working Medium and was beginning his changes before he went lame, he certainly wasn't bought with that in mind!
I totally agree with JFTD - I could deal with Alfie's bad days on my bad days which meant we had the most incredible times on our best days.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## gallopingby (6 February 2020)

Oh dear abby, it seems you really are rather stuck in your ways! Dressage is now open to anybody even mules are in!! your interpretation of my comment ‘up to the job’ is quite frankly unnecessary it simply was intended to mean a horse capable of doing a half decent test. Nobody said in order to do dressage you had to be spooky or difficult to ride. 😀


----------



## milliepops (6 February 2020)

I think abbijay is more than aware of that, IIRC she rode a horse rather successfully at one of the associated champs. Your original post does read more like you were advising the OP to get a traditional dressage horse.


----------



## abbijay (6 February 2020)

gallopingby said:



			Oh dear abby, it seems you really are rather stuck in your ways! Dressage is now open to anybody even mules are in!! your interpretation of my comment ‘up to the job’ is quite frankly unnecessary it simply was intended to mean a horse capable of doing a half decent test. Nobody said in order to do dressage you had to be spooky or difficult to ride. 😀
		
Click to expand...

There are obvious crossed wires here: I read it that you were encouraging the OP to get a horse bred for dressage which is not what I would encourage for a "first pony". I recognise that not all warmbloods are flighty and difficult but many are. 
I like to think I'm the living embodiment of dressage is open to anybody (my facebook blog is even called "dressage is for everyone" )  and MP is right, I did take my clydesdale to win his pure draught class at the Associated Champs and now I'm training up a shire who has just had his first affiliated outing at prelim. Both of these boys have proven to be capable of a half decent test but the first one certainly wouldn't have been bought as a potential dressage horse.


----------



## gallopingby (6 February 2020)

Aren’t forums great 😈 some one asks a question and then as my daughters headmaster said, over 30 years ago now, there are at least two sides to every question and usually many more. Great that your friend wants to help but please don’t misrepresent my comments.


----------



## Ambers Echo (6 February 2020)

Eleanor2003 said:



			That’s what we were thinking but horses that we find that are school masters are not “novice” rides so that has taken us back to square one
		
Click to expand...

I think sometimes 'no novices' can be because people don't want their lovely, well schooled, soft mouthed, nicely balanced horses ruined by people with harsh hands, poor seat etc. Ie: riding school novice. That does not apply to you. You are not RS novice. On the other hand 'Not a novice ride' but also a school master can mean they are a well established horse but who is not particularly forgiving of mistakes. I agree with Abbijay - go out and find a nice, nicely put together, generous allrounder horse who will look after you. Then refine him or her for the particular job you want.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 February 2020)

Eleanor2003 said:



			That’s what we were thinking but horses that we find that are school masters are not “novice” rides so that has taken us back to square one
		
Click to expand...

It's a tricky one. I have one who would be described as a dressage schoolmaster, schooled up to PSG in a past life and competed up to advanced medium, although happily potters round at Ele level with me. He's taught me so much in the time I've had him and I wouldn't change him for the world but he's not easy by any stretch. He certainly wouldn't be a first horse as I think he'd run rings around anyone who didn't have the measure of him. He'll never be for sale, but if he were he'd definitely be in the not a novice ride camp, not because he's difficult or hot but because he's a typical spooky red head and in the wrong hands I think he'd take advantage of someone.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (8 February 2020)

When looking for a first horse you need to remember that you will be spending far more time on the ground with your horse than you will riding it.  You need something that will help you to do the day-to-day catching, leading, grooming, tacking up, rather than hindering.  So yes, you need to be able to ride it but you also need to be able to handle it.  As others have said, look for a nice all-rounder that has been there and done that.  I've been riding for more than 50 years and I wouldn't buy something that was advertised as 'not a novice ride' because I don't want to have to keep on top of a such a horse's behaviour.


----------



## sportsmansB (13 February 2020)

As others have said, you don't necessarily need 'suitable for a novice' as that can mean anything from will barely move out of walk to just doesn't deck you at every opportunity 
But you DEFINITELY should avoid 'Not a novice ride' as that pretty much always means they are lively / sensitive / sharp / need careful management. 
I would enquire about horses over the phone and just be exceptionally clear with the seller what your aims are and be very clear and specific that you are a nervous rider. Make sure you bring your instructor with you to look at any potential purchases and that you try them out in the scenarios where you could be nervous (riding with other horses, hacking - whatever it is) 
Schoolmasters can be sharp. They were trainable and competitive (thats why they are schoolmasters) and mostly, that comes along with the brain of a competition horse. My horse would be classed as a schoolmaster, and last night in a lesson he bucked and farted and tried to tear off. He is 14. 

You can offer a horse a lovely home, and almost any horse which is sound and trainable can do dressage up to medium. You need to make sure that you pick one on whom you will enjoy the journey, and not spend every day terrified. The right one might not look the part initially, but your confidence is key. You need to feel comfortable enough on the horse to be able to ride it properly - i.e. forward, which could provoke a reaction. Get the one whose reaction you are happy to live with. If needs be get your instructor to try the horses too, and try to provoke those situations to see how they react.


----------



## HazuraJane (13 February 2020)

Riding horses when you're trying them out for purchase is necessary, but can be nervous-making especially if you're uncertain how to categorize yourself as a rider. I like what sportsmansB said: _'You need to make sure that you pick one on whom you will enjoy the journey, and not spend every day terrified. The right one might not look the part initially, but your confidence is key. You need to feel comfortable enough on the horse to be able to ride it properly - i.e. forward, which could provoke a reaction. Get the one whose reaction you are happy to live with. If needs be get your instructor to try the horses too, and try to provoke those situations to see how they react.'_

There are a lot of articles online with guidance about how to approach actually putting your hands on, and your foot in the stirrup, of a horse you're considering. Those articles were very helpful for me; some have a multi-page checklist of questions to ask the seller. The checklists often contain riding ability descriptions so you can better evaluate yourself. Good luck to you.


----------



## oldie48 (13 February 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			Riding horses when you're trying them out for purchase is necessary, but can be nervous-making especially if you're uncertain how to categorize yourself as a rider. I like what sportsmansB said: _'You need to make sure that you pick one on whom you will enjoy the journey, and not spend every day terrified. The right one might not look the part initially, but your confidence is key. You need to feel comfortable enough on the horse to be able to ride it properly - i.e. forward, which could provoke a reaction. Get the one whose reaction you are happy to live with. If needs be get your instructor to try the horses too, and try to provoke those situations to see how they react.'_

There are a lot of articles online with guidance about how to approach actually putting your hands on, and your foot in the stirrup, of a horse you're considering. Those articles were very helpful for me; some have a multi-page checklist of questions to ask the seller. The checklists often contain riding ability descriptions so you can better evaluate yourself. Good luck to you.
		
Click to expand...

This is such good advice. I hate trying horses but will go on my own for the first viewing, see it ridden and if I am happy I get on and then I ask my trainer or someone I know who rides much betterthan I do, to ride and put some pressure on the horse to see how it reacts.


----------



## Equi (13 February 2020)

Nervousness to me does not say what expertise a rider has at all. I know many a rider who has nerve issues but can ride a horse very well. The issue as said above is how the horse will react to things...which is where someone else may come in on your behalf. In your position the key point is going to be that a horse is non-explosive and tolerant. With the right horse, your neves will lessen and you will be a "better" rider when you are comfortable and relaxed..you always had it you just may not be able to use it at certain times if that makes sense?

If you want to clone my horse feel free, ill take a copy too. He may he shit to look at and in general, but he can go from letting an 11yo beginner plod about on him, teaching her walk to canter and popping a xpole on the floor to giving me blisters on my hands when we're feeling frisky


----------



## Eleanor2003 (27 February 2020)

Thank you for your lovely replies! So turns out I forgot about posting this so when I came to see the replies, my team of “Horse Finders” (I’ve gained a lot of people who are searching high and low for a horse to suit me!- how lucky!) has all come to the conclusion the other day, you all had a long time ago- if only I had looked on here sooner and we wouldn’t of had to go through the conundrum of going through thousands of different horses! I should probably update you that regardless of what horse I get they would be staying at a full livery yard with professionals as well as having an experienced trainer also helping (who happened to be featured on horse and hound magazine!) so hopefully we will find something soon! We’ve been looking for 6 months and counting so hopefully I won’t have to wait much longer and I can update you with the happy ending.


----------

